# My Three Russians



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Wanted to share images of the three Russians

that I really enjoy wearing.

Kind regards,

Alexus.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice - especially the Poljot alarm:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

funnily I have a similar dialed Poljot, I always wondered why it had the inner red ring (numbered 1-12 on mine) now it's obvious they just used an alarm watch dial design in a non alarm movement!







don't you just love the Russians!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

pg

it makes you wonder........if the engine packed up in their car, they'd probably chuck a T34 tank engine in









bugger, forgot to say, very nice watches there alexus









here's my favourite poljot (aviator, traded with julian latham







)










regards, john


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Poljot certainly made some handsome watches:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice watches all


----------

